# GCC Jaguar II 61 or Roland GX-24?



## hellfire- (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello! 

Me and my friend bought a Dika DK880 plotter last year from china. The shipping, toll, tax etc cost more then the plotter. In other words, it's not the best cutter on the market. 

We're going to buy a new one and we've got two on our mind.
GCC Jaguar II 61 or Roland GX-24?

We are going to cut vinyl for windows, cars etc. And would also like to cut out vinyl or trace logos and put them on t-shirts. 

Which one should we buy? 

And what kind of software do you guys recommend? The guys selling the GCC are offering us Signpal (or signlab) for about 1000$ and I think that's way too expensive.

We're located in Norway, hope you unsterstand my English.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

hellfire- said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me and my friend bought a Dika DK880 plotter last year from china. The shipping, toll, tax etc cost more then the plotter. In other words, it's not the best cutter on the market.
> 
> ...


I own a GCC Jaguar II. It is a wonderful machine. However, if you want to trace cut logos, I would suggest the Jaguar IV with the photo-eye to folllow a traceline.
Both, the GCC and the Roland GX-24 are wonderful machines. In this case, it would probably be which you could find at a lower price and/or parts and service, for. Both of these machines were the prime units that were used to introduce Rhinestone template cutting (using sand blast masking material), as these machines have both, the downforce to cut the thicker material, and the fine resolution control in the cutting of the material.

If you go with the Roland, you could cut vinyl right out of CorelDRAW or Adobe Illustrator, as this unit usually sells with a driver that interfaces well with either graphics program.

If you go with the GCC Jaguar, then I would suggest obtaining a copy of EuroSystems CoCut Pro, which is less expensive than SignPal, and handles many other plotters, as well. Even if you go with the Roland cutter, I would still get a copy of CoCut. In my opinion, it is that good of a program.

Of course, this is just my two cents.....


----------



## pixnstix (Apr 6, 2009)

Just to echo that the GCC machines have been excellent for me.


----------



## hellfire- (Sep 11, 2009)

J61-4 sitting on my desk  Gotta love it! Damn, that's something else. Cheap China plotter can go and die! .. 

Thanks for the answers, really helped in deciding


----------



## jrsamwel (Apr 28, 2009)

pixnstix said:


> Just to echo that the GCC machines have been excellent for me.


Anybody with GCC AAS11 driver for Coreldraw X4 or FlexiSIGNPRO.for my PUMA 3,please I need that file to install I cannot reach my distributor.Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pixnstix (Apr 6, 2009)

If you send me a private message with your email address, I will see what I can do. I will look at my installation CD tonight, our Aussie time, that's about 12 hours away.


----------



## hellfire- (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm happy with the Jaguar cutter. 

We just bought a heatpress and we need to test the opticeye / contour cutting. Does anybody know how to do this in coreldraw or another "cheap" software? 

I dont want to pay 1000$ for FlexiSign


----------



## j531288 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi . I Have a GCC Jaguar 2 - 61 . but i do not have the drivers or software for it . can someone please help me? a buddy of mine gave it to me as a gift . but he didnt have any cds with it . well send me a message if you can please give me a hand thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

go to gccworld.com


----------



## j531288 (Oct 6, 2010)

yaa i did . but it wont let me download anything. and for some reason i cant register? idk? is there any way someone can send it to me?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Call support, sometimes one needs to pick up the phone


----------



## j531288 (Oct 6, 2010)

yes thats very true .. but everytime i call them no one ever picks up . this is the 13th time i call ?? so i dont know what to do anymore .


----------

